
Apple logo converted to second monitor - naish
http://www.macmod.com/featured-mods/1933-apple-logo-converted-to-second-monitor
======
markbao
Seems like the site is down.

Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5GZNHPfo0>

------
yan
That's awesome. It would be great if you can display the webcam from the front
to achieve some faux logo transparency.

~~~
tvon
or better yet, apply some of the iChat blue-screen magic to show an altered
version of what the webcam displays.

All in all it seems like a lot of effort for little gain, but it's
entertaining all the same.

~~~
badjoke
I predict he'll make a damn good profit when he sells it, knowing his target
demographic.

~~~
unalone
It's a custom hack that's rather pricey. I don't know if this is sellable.
It's neat, though.

------
bcneige
I expect that this article is one of the few on which a 'Yo Dawg' meme would
be socially permissible on HN.

